# Grundstimmung (eines Liedes)



## osa_menor

Guten Morgen, Hola a todos,

Ich möchte eine Aussage über die Grundstimmung eines Liedes machen. Kann ich folgende Sätze so sagen:

Das Lied hat eine positive Grundstimmung:
"La canción tiene el/un humor predominante positivo."

Das Lied hat eine resignative Grundstimmung:
"La canción tiene el/un humor predominante resignativo."

Das Lied hat eine traurige Grundstimmung:
"La canción tiene el/un humor predominante triste."

¿Es posible decir eso?


Vielen Dank im Voraus
Muchas gracias de antemano

Osa_menor


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hola, Osa menor:

sí, tus frases son correctas y perfectas. 

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## osa_menor

susanainboqueixon said:


> Hola, Osa menor:
> 
> sí, tus frases son correctas y perfectas.
> Un saludo,
> Susana


Buenos días Susana,

gracias por tu respuesta. ¿Me podría ayudar con los artículos también? 
¿Es mejor:
"La canción tiene un humor predominante resignativo."
o esto:
"La canción tiene el humor predominante resignativo."
?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda,

Osa Menor


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hola, Osa menor - 

bitte entschuldige, ich habe offensichtlich nicht sorgfältig gelesen: ich dachte, Du wolltest wissen, ob die deutschen Sätze korrekt sind. Wie blöd von mir! Wobei die spanischen Sätze für mich ebenfalls völlig okay klingen. Meines Wissens ist beides möglich, bestimmter oder unbestimmter Artikel, aber mir klingt "el" normaler.

Gruß und ich bitte nochmals um Verzeihung,
Susanne


----------



## osa_menor

Danke, Susana, für Deine Antwort.

A nos amigos hispanohablantes:
¿Puede alguien confirmar si para decir "Grundstimmung" es "humor predominante" la palabra correcta?

Miles gracias

Osa Menor


----------



## gemmapujol77

Hola osa_menor,

yo lo traduciría así:

Das Lied hat eine positive Grundstimmung:
"La canción tiene un sentido predominantemente positivo."

Das Lied hat eine resignative Grundstimmung:
"La canción tiene connotaciones de resignación."

Das Lied hat eine traurige Grundstimmung:
"La canción es predominantemente triste."

La palabra "humor" en castellano hace referencia a gracia, en el sentido de algo gracioso, chistoso
Una persona puede estar de buen o mal humor, pero nadie ni nada puede tener buen o mal humor.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Gemma:
Me has ayudado muchísimo. 
Muchas gracias y muchos saludos, 
Osa Menor


----------



## alfred_oh

Hola! De repente podría ser 

Das Lied hat eine positive Grundstimmung:
"La canción es predominantemente positiva"

Das Lied hat eine resignative Grundstimmung:
"En la canción predomina la resiganción"

Das Lied hat eine traurige Grundstimmung:
"La canción tiene un tono donde predomina la tristeza"


----------



## osa_menor

Gracias Alfred, por tus sugerencias también. Ahora puedo elegir de seis posibilidades. 
Saludos,

Osa_menor
P.S. Necesito esto para un tema que quiero abrir en "Sólo Español".


----------

